# USB Festplatte blockiert System



## zeromancer (9. Juli 2004)

Hi!

Ich habe eine externe USB 2.0 Platte. Wenn ich diese anschließe, bekomme ich kein Explorer-Fenster, keine Dialoge und alles andere, was die runddl32.dll benutzt mehr auf - die Platte rackert auch eigentlich nur, sodass ich denke, dass sie irgendwie nicht richtig angesprochen wird. Sie ist aber i.O., auch der USB-Controller und das Kabel sind einwandfrei. Hat jemand eine Idee?
Sie lief auch schon einmal, aber das war VOR Bluetooth - das habe ich auch relativ neu.

Meine Konfig:

Toshiba Satellite 2410
Win XP Pro SP1
Alle Treiber korrekt installiert
Delock USB 2.0 PCMCIA Controller
Yakumo Bluetooth  Dongle

Alles andere an USB ist an den internen USB 1.0 Anschlüssen. Wie gesagt, sie lief auch schon einmal .

An einem anderen Rechner läuft sie allerdings auch nicht. /


----------

